# Looks as though Florida partners finally have an option for rideshare insurance



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

Looks as though we finally have an option to get ridshare insurance. Got the info via email from uber. Screen shots below and this is the link from the "click here" hypertext - http://www.farmers.com/florida-rideshare-insurance/ I have not called to speak to anyone as of yet, so if anyone calls please pass any inof along


----------



## Stevie G (Nov 5, 2015)

The company got terrible customer service reviews.... Might be prudent to see if any of the top insurers follow suit


----------



## JeffP64FL (Sep 8, 2015)

There is still a problem: If there is a claim while driving to or transporting a customer, although Uber's insurance covers the claim, they first require you to file through your personal insurance before they process the claim. It's at that point that your personal insurance company will charge that you were fraudulent on your policy and cancel you and label you a high risk customer.


----------



## Stevie G (Nov 5, 2015)

JeffP64FL said:


> There is still a problem: If there is a claim while driving to or transporting a customer, although Uber's insurance covers the claim, they first require you to file through your personal insurance before they process the claim. It's at that point that your personal insurance company will charge that you were fraudulent on your policy and cancel you and label you a high risk customer.


Not if this insurance replaces the insurance you currently have.
In order to be covered fully, you'd need a hybrid policy which covers you (a) when you're using you vehicle as a pleasure vehicle AND (b) when the Uber app is on and you've not yet received a ping. 
Am I mistaken?


----------



## JeffP64FL (Sep 8, 2015)

Well the post above says that this type of policy is for when you are logged into the app >>>AND<<< waiting to accept a trip request. It speaks nothing about being logged into the app AND traveling to pick up or AND transporting a rider. Because of the wording, it appears to me that this type of insurance only applies to Period 1. During 2 and 3, it does not appear to provide coverage. That means that Uber's insurance processes the claims for periods 2 & 3, but their stipulation is that they cover only the amount that your personal policy will not. So we're back to having to first file a claim with our personal insurance before Uber takes over.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

JeffP64FL said:


> There is still a problem: If there is a claim while driving to or transporting a customer, although Uber's insurance covers the claim, they first require you to file through your personal insurance before they process the claim. It's at that point that your personal insurance company will charge that you were fraudulent on your policy and cancel you and label you a high risk customer.


Liberty Mutual allows Uber driving, but you have to notify them beforehand. In Florida, don't know about other states.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

UberChad said:


> I have not called to speak to anyone as of yet, so if anyone calls please pass any inof along


In regards to Farmers/Foremost cost read posts here https://uberpeople.net/threads/found-rideshare-insurance-in-fl.92208/


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

Stevie G said:


> The company got terrible customer service reviews.... Might be prudent to see if any of the top insurers follow suit


I didn't read the reviews but from my own experience to obtain quotes the customer service was not good. She was short with answers, not helpful to explore options and seemed to lack knowledge about this type of policy. I asked for several types of coverage amounts from full coverage to basic. Then I asked if she would send an email so I can review the details carefully. She said thier system is not able to email quotes.

I did not buy from Foremost/Farmers because of that experience. I've had USAA for 13 years and spolied by their outstanding customer service. I am still waiting for USAA to provide period 1 coverage in Florida though....


----------

